# Warranty on Carbon frames ?



## go4it (Oct 26, 2005)

I researched spec site about carbon frame warranty and they mentioned lifetime limited warranty on "all" frames. But then went to my local dealer and they said carbon frames are only 5 yrs limited warranty. I do know spec lowered it to 5 before and then bumped it back up to lifetime. Question is .. my local dealer outdated ? they are back to lifetime on tarmac carbon frames right ? 

I sent an email to spec too but was wondering if anyone here can chime in  .


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes, your dealer is incorrect.

(For Specialized road bikes in the USA - I don't know about other kinds of bikes or other regions)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

go4it said:


> I researched spec site about carbon frame warranty and they mentioned lifetime limited warranty on "all" frames. But then went to my local dealer and they said carbon frames are only 5 yrs limited warranty. I do know spec lowered it to 5 before and then bumped it back up to lifetime. Question is .. my local dealer outdated ? they are back to lifetime on tarmac carbon frames right ?
> 
> I sent an email to spec too but was wondering if anyone here can chime in  .


The attached applies to US bikes:
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/OM0232_Warranty_r1.pdf


----------



## go4it (Oct 26, 2005)

Yah i was reading that pdf a couple times. thanks for confirming guys!. Now i can sleep better


----------



## Silent Bob (Aug 13, 2009)

Good to know. I was going to ask the same question, go4it aka new2mtb. ;-)


----------



## go4it (Oct 26, 2005)

hahahaha!  



Silent Bob said:


> Good to know. I was going to ask the same question, go4it aka new2mtb. ;-)


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Anyone have an idea what crash replacement would be on a Tarmac Expert?? Just curious since the race season will be upon us before we know it...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

rbart4506 said:


> Anyone have an idea what crash replacement would be on a Tarmac Expert?? Just curious since the race season will be upon us before we know it...


Probably 20% off of low MSRP for a Pro frame, since they don't sell it as an Expert frameset. That would be about $1450, frame and fork.


----------



## edscueth (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't know why consumers worry about the warranty of carbon frames, it only covers manufacturing defect - maybe someone has the stats but I believe its rare. Most carbon frame failures are do to a crash, which as one poster said will be around $1400. Why does everyone think carbon asplodes?


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

rbart4506 said:


> Anyone have an idea what crash replacement would be on a Tarmac Expert?? Just curious since the race season will be upon us before we know it...


I was offered $1209 for a new tarmac pro, and $1802.67 for an s-works. Don't know where the expert fits in, but hope that helps!


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

redmr2_man said:


> I was offered $1209 for a new tarmac pro, and $1802.67 for an s-works. Don't know where the expert fits in, but hope that helps!


The Expert and Pro are the same frame. Just spec'd with Ultegra(expert) and D/A, SRAM (pro)


----------

